# New smartphone, User Manual in Chinese? DUH!



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

I hope someone can help me with this.

I ordered a Chinese make smart phone :Star A3 - 4 Inch Capacitive Touch Screen WiFi GPS Dual SIM ...as posted on their website from Androids.com. Received the phone, looks great trouble is the user manual is in Chinese (Of Course) and I have no idea where to find it in English. Does anyone know where I can download this manual in English?
Sent an email to Androids.com and awaiting response. They have no other means of contact. Really annoying that!
I would be grateful for any suggestions. Meanwhile I sit staring and wondering where to begin with phone setup.

Thanks!


----------

